# Does any one know if Nebraska game is on pay per view



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all just was wondering if anyone knew if the Nu Western Michigan game is going to be on D. I have D now we always got it with e-if it is on what channel number will it be on Max. Would appreciate some help.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

From Huskers.com

Lincoln - The Nebraska vs. Western Michigan football game on Saturday, Aug. 30, will be telecast via pay-per-view on participating cable and satellite providers. Kickoff for the contest is scheduled for 6 p.m. (Central) from Memorial Stadium.

Information about how to purchase the telecast, including a list of participating cable systems and satellite providers is listed below. Additional details will be posted on Huskers.com, WMUBroncos.com, and FoxSports.com, search: Nebraska pay-per-view as they become available.

Suggested retail price for residential purchase is $29.95. Big 12 Special Order Sports, Fox Sports Net’s pay-per-view division, will produce and distribute the telecast.

The game is being televised on pay-per-view because it was not selected for over-the-air broadcast or cable television coverage. Nebraska and FSN are working together to make this game, along with the Huskers games against San Jose State and New Mexico State, available to fans on television on a pay-per-view basis.

Participating cable and satellite providers will offer the telecast to their customers on a specially designated pay-per-view channel. The telecast will not preempt FSN’s regularly scheduled programming.

Veteran college football announcers Ron Thulin (play-by-play) and Richard Baldinger (analyst) will call the action, with FSN’s Stacy Paetz as sideline reporter.

As of Aug. 18, the following programming providers have agreed to offer the Nebraska vs. Western Michigan pay-per-view telecast. For availability in specific areas, customers should contact their cable or satellite provider.


----------



## TribeFanInNE (Jun 20, 2008)

max1 said:


> Hey, all just was wondering if anyone knew if the Nu Western Michigan game is going to be on D. I have D now we always got it with e-if it is on what channel number will it be on Max. Would appreciate some help.


Here ya go:

NATIONAL - SATELLITE

DirecTV
Channel 786; Order on screen or call 1-800-DirecTV

Dish Network
TBD


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

TribeFanInNE said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> NATIONAL - SATELLITE
> 
> ...


Thank you tribefan I will check later in the week to see if it's there. I hope we win be a nice way to start the season for Bo. Max.


----------



## TribeFanInNE (Jun 20, 2008)

max1 said:


> Thank you tribefan I will check later in the week to see if it's there. I hope we win be a nice way to start the season for Bo. Max.


It usually doesn't show up on the guide until the night before at the earliest. I bet it won't be there until Saturday morning, usually the way it works on PPV. BTW, that info is from Huskers.com GO SKERZ!!!


----------

